# Can't go online - account is all 'OK', but the app doesn't let me in. Is Uber reading these posts?



## Yaro (Aug 5, 2020)

My documents are all fine throughout, for the vehicle and the driver. But the app says: 'Unable to go online' and ' Getting Account Ready'.

I've called three times to Uber help, but they don't know anything, only one guy told me there, that they can't do anything online and I had to go to the Uber office in Queens, which is, obviously, closed and nobody knows or tells when it opens.

Anybody had the same issue? Who knows what to do? How to solve it? I lost my permanent job due to coronavirus (I worked in travel industry) and the unemployed payments ended so I want to earn some money with Uber, but it prefers not to let people work with all good documents?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Welcome to the world of Über.

Prepare to be perpetually frustrated, disheartened and disillusioned and you won't be disappointed.

.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Welcome to the world of Über.
> 
> Prepare to be perpetually frustrated, disheartened and disillusioned and you won't be disappointed.
> 
> .


This is very true. Nothing is ever easy OR makes sense in Ride Share. Perhaps the Mods could move this post to New York as the rules there are dramatically different than most of the USA.

Is Goober reading these posts? YES there are punishment representatives from both Goober and Gryft that read and shill here. Their purpose is to deactivate drivers though, not help them.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I've seen somewhere here before that Uber drivers in Newyork need to pre-book the date and time to drive Uber around since there are many cars in Newyork street. Go research how to do it on google.

There are some posts you should read and learn from UP.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-rules-for-lyft-and-uber-drivers-in-new-york-city.347323/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/dont-drive-in-new-york-state.322891/


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Yaro said:


> My documents are all fine throughout, for the vehicle and the driver. But the app says: 'Unable to go online' and ' Getting Account Ready'.
> 
> I've called three times to Uber help, but they don't know anything, only one guy told me there, that they can't do anything online and I had to go to the Uber office in Queens, which is, obviously, closed and nobody knows or tells when it opens.
> 
> ...


It's possible that Uber just isn't allowing new, non-established drivers to go online in NY at the present time. Your market is too saturated. Just my guess.

They need new drivers, like you need a rock in your shoe.

Try other apps.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Yaro said:


> My documents are all fine throughout, for the vehicle and the driver. But the app says: 'Unable to go online' and ' Getting Account Ready'.
> 
> I've called three times to Uber help, but they don't know anything, only one guy told me there, that they can't do anything online and I had to go to the Uber office in Queens, which is, obviously, closed and nobody knows or tells when it opens.
> 
> ...


1. No this site isn't affiliated with Uber so you won't get Support issues resolved here.

2. Black out your personal identifying information. Maybe one of the moderators can do this for you.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Yaro the OP made this post and never checked back. I think A Moderator should edit his post so his identifying information is not evident.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Yaro said:


> My documents are all fine throughout, for the vehicle and the driver. But the app says: 'Unable to go online' and ' Getting Account Ready'.
> 
> I've called three times to Uber help, but they don't know anything, only one guy told me there, that they can't do anything online and I had to go to the Uber office in Queens, which is, obviously, closed and nobody knows or tells when it opens.
> 
> ...


Green light hubs are open by appointment only, check your email. They email everyone with pertinent information.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I’ve had the same thing happen several times. In each case the problem was solved by updating the app.


----------



## Yaro (Aug 5, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> It's possible that Uber just isn't allowing new, non-established drivers to go online in NY at the present time. Your market is too saturated. Just my guess.
> 
> They need new drivers, like you need a rock in your shoe.
> 
> Try other apps.


I've been driving for them about 5 years... I had a break (about 6 months) and now I can't get back. So, no, I'm not a new, non-established driver...



Karen Stein said:


> I've had the same thing happen several times. In each case the problem was solved by updating the app.


Updated several times... didn't work



RideShare_Hustler said:


> Green light hubs are open by appointment only, check your email. They email everyone with pertinent information.


I'll try to find it... thank you!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Background check, maybe?

In the best of times this can take 3 days to 3 weeks.

This is not the best of times. In many areas, the courthouses are closed or only dealing with urgent matters, and a background check to drive U/L doesn't make the top 10.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Welcome to the world of Über.
> 
> Prepare to be perpetually frustrated, disheartened and disillusioned and you won't be disappointed.
> 
> .


I want to concentrate on the word DISAPPOINTED . you used .
Disappointed ...... What it means to me driving uber . very low fares most of the time it pays less then my state min wages.
Crappy passengers that try to eat smoke kick slam doors throw garbage treat you like total trash.
Car being drove 2000 miles a well killing your car. For the money earned your really losing money car repairs value lost.
Zero benefits . Just drive and drive until your car breaks and you will not have money to get it fixed .
Once passenger does not like your hair cut. Uber cuts you from the platform .
You work more then you ever did trying to catch up. You never get caught up on bills .
Your family gets upset with you . You never go out and do things together anymore.
Passenger never tip .The just do not care about you . 
Sitting in you car gain weight hurting your health .
Working crazy hours this is when its the busy .
No time off from work! 
Never having spending money It goes into your gas tank !
I am glad your account it on hold and your not able to drive . Please take this advice and do not drive for uber .
Please find a better way to make extra income .


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> I want to concentrate on the word DISAPPOINTED . you used .
> Disappointed ...... What it means to me driving uber . very low fares most of the time it pays less then my state min wages.
> Crappy passengers that try to eat smoke kick slam doors throw garbage treat you like total trash.
> Car being drove 2000 miles a well killing your car. For the money earned your really losing money car repairs value lost.
> ...


You need to do your homework before getting into any field and I totally disagree with your statements as they do not pertain to me.

I found a niche market for myself that I can succeed in. Long hours and high reward. I did my research years ago before starting out and I am working in the highest paid market state for this industry. I set goals for myself and I am achieving them one at a time.

I do not set tipping expectations as that can not be predicted nor should it be counted on in this industry. I'm doing intermittent fasting to not gain the extra weight. I take off whenever I feel like it. I purchase my own insurance and invest in my own retirement. I put 250 miles daily and have a 150k warranty. I do not pay for repairs and I can get a replacement vehicle to work in if need be.

Once you start driving for any cab company you become a public servant, you opened your car to the public. When it gets dirty inside I pay $1.50 to vacuum clean my car at the gas station.

Passengers will rate you based on your driving and customer service. Just because an individual possesses a car doesn't mean he or she are good at driving or have good social skills. Most can not navigate a Global Positioning System.

Everyone of your points can be refuted. This is not a full time job for everyone, specifically
people with a family as this won't work out well for you...meaning you will not be happy.

In my case, there is no other job that will pay me 43 an hour and give me as much overtime as I want. I make 6 figures because I set goals for myself and it is not a cakewalk by any stretch of the imagination. But it's definitely worth it in the end.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Yaro said:


> I've been driving for them about 5 years... I had a break (about 6 months) and now I can't get back. So, no, I'm not a new, non-established driver...
> 
> 
> Updated several times... didn't work
> ...


Have you done the old stand by....turn off the phone and reboot?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> I've seen somewhere here before that Uber drivers in Newyork need to pre-book the date and time to drive Uber around since there are many cars in Newyork street. Go research how to do it on google.
> 
> There are some posts you should read and learn from UP.
> 
> ...


Non of that applies to him. He had to already be a driver since the city froze new tlc license for NYC Uber last year.

Also, tlc has Commercial insurance.

many have been reporting since yesterday they can't get online. Technical problems on Uber's end. He is probably just one of the unlucky ones affected.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> You need to do your homework before getting into any field and I totally disagree with your statements as they do not pertain to me.
> 
> I found a niche market for myself that I can succeed in. Long hours and high reward. I did my research years ago before starting out and I am working in the highest paid market state for this industry. I set goals for myself and I am achieving them one at a time.
> 
> ...


what is your rate card ? here uber /60 and .11 lyft .75 and .12 
250 miles a day uber that is average .75 a mile gross 187 minus 30 in fuel daily x 7 days a week . 57500 yearly . minus car payments 
250 miles a day you say. ok dead miles ?? I will average 40 more per day average . 290 a day x 7 days a week.
105000 yearly on the car. you say you have a 150 k warranty that covers every thing brakes oil changes tires. No you do not have a warranty that covers all of this . 1 year 15 oil changes 75 dollars each 1125 total . front and rear brakes 550 average 70k for brakes ride share . 2 sets of tires front and year they only last 50 to 60 k 600 dollars x 2 1200 . Suspension repair tie rods 200 bucks . Very typical repairs . (3075) 1 year total wear and tear . 
Now you car has 100k on it the value is cut in half. Used will say 2019 toyota corolla .. paid 15000 . now the value is 7500 . 
Decreased in value 7500. Ok one year total loss not including ride share insurance . 
10500 ...... so we minus that from your net take home of 57500. is 46925 take home . 7 days a week 
Now i will say 9 hours a day 63 hours ....... typical market . 902 take home weekly tax ? will you have any this is before tax . 
Typical there should not be any tax if you own your car . 14.55 an hour take home. This is much less then somebody working a 15 dollar a hour job paying tax. Health care and over time. Uber does not have . Again what is your rate card ? 
To make any money you need to be driving for 1.25 a mile min. So you said 100k Its not possible to take that home doing ride share .
You still need to pay into ss so on. This is not calculated in my figures .


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> what is your rate card ? here uber /60 and .11 lyft .75 and .12
> 250 miles a day uber that is average .75 a mile gross 187 minus 30 in fuel daily x 7 days a week . 57500 yearly . minus car payments
> 250 miles a day you say. ok dead miles ?? I will average 40 more per day average . 290 a day x 7 days a week.
> 105000 yearly on the car. you say you have a 150 k warranty that covers every thing brakes oil changes tires. No you do not have a warranty that covers all of this . 1 year 15 oil changes 75 dollars each 1125 total . front and rear brakes 550 average 70k for brakes ride share . 2 sets of tires front and year they only last 50 to 60 k 600 dollars x 2 1200 . Suspension repair tie rods 200 bucks . Very typical repairs . (3075) 1 year total wear and tear .
> ...


I am appalled at your estimations, I have no idea how you are getting these numbers and I am scared to ask where you got them.

Engine, transmission and oil changes are covered. TLC dealerships are not the same as your normal dealership.

Lmao I drive a Sienna not a Bugatti! &#128553;&#128557;&#128128;
$50 pads front and back
And the oil change is $25, if I had to pay.

No wonder you're not making any money, you're giving it all to your mechanic.

Per Mile:
X : 1.42
WAV : 1.42 plus $15 per trip
XL : 2.05

$350 promo every week

I work 14 hour shifts

I make 500-600 daily, 30 gas and 20 tolls average. About 12.5 - 13.5k a month clean.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Yaro said:


> Updated several times... didn't work


Buuuut have you updated since Karen Stein saw your post?

As far as your question is Uber reading these posts? You realize this is a public forum right? Even if they hadn't seen your posts, I guarantee they have now


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Yaro said:


> Is Uber reading these posts?


Yes.
Dara & gang enjoy making time for comic-relief at the expense of distressed drivers.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> what is your rate card ? here uber /60 and .11 lyft .75 and .12
> 250 miles a day uber that is average .75 a mile gross 187 minus 30 in fuel daily x 7 days a week . 57500 yearly . minus car payments
> 250 miles a day you say. ok dead miles ?? I will average 40 more per day average . 290 a day x 7 days a week.
> 105000 yearly on the car. you say you have a 150 k warranty that covers every thing brakes oil changes tires. No you do not have a warranty that covers all of this . 1 year 15 oil changes 75 dollars each 1125 total . front and rear brakes 550 average 70k for brakes ride share . 2 sets of tires front and year they only last 50 to 60 k 600 dollars x 2 1200 . Suspension repair tie rods 200 bucks . Very typical repairs . (3075) 1 year total wear and tear .
> ...


3k for 10 months insurance.

600 for 2 tires? I get them for 120.
240 all four not $1200.

Someone is seriously taking advantage of you.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I am appalled at your estimations, I have no idea how you are getting these numbers and I am scared to ask where you got them.
> 
> Engine, transmission and oil changes are covered. TLC dealerships are not the same as your normal dealership.
> 
> ...


i CALL TOTAL dog poop. 
again i ask you to copy and paste your rate card for us to see.
5 TO 6 A day 250 miles. Come on my dude. so your being paid 2.50 per mile that is what your saying right now . 
Brake pads installed for 50 sure ! 50 just for the pads 80 labor and 2 rotors 65 each . We all know your full of it ..
Post your rate card prove me wrong . Uber is not paying you 2.50 per mile . Also 250 miles driven in 14 hour shift thats horrible !
I would expect to book a min of 30 miles a hour in the city .



RideShare_Hustler said:


> 3k for 10 months insurance.
> 
> 600 for 2 tires? I get them for 120.
> 240 all four not $1200.
> ...


you need to buy two sets of tires if you drive 100k miles you know this . 240 for all 4 tires great . the warranty is only 40k miles then for that price if your lucky you better have a cheap size like a 15 inch wheel. Most common are 16 and 17 today well above 50 more about 80 to 150 each tire installed . ride share insurance costs an average of 20 bucks a month . Again stop trolling .


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> i CALL TOTAL dog poop.
> again i ask you to copy and paste your rate card for us to see.
> 5 TO 6 A day 250 miles. Come on my dude. so your being paid 2.50 per mile that is what your saying right now .
> Brake pads installed for 50 sure ! 50 just for the pads 80 labor and 2 rotors 65 each . We all know your full of it ..
> ...


You're brainwashed beyond belief. I hope you get better soon. It's better to keep silent if you don't know what you're talking about.

Correct $50 because I install them myself. Ok $65 rotors is not $1200 for 4 tires, or $75 oil change or $550 for break pads. If you're paying that much then you have no idea what you're talking about. No need to lecture me about automobiles. And I am not trolling.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

What is your rate card ? 
Copy and paste it for me. Please .
Here is mine for uber . 
Zone 1
Base Fare
$0.37
Long Pickup Fee
Variable
Per Mile
$0.60
Per Minute
$0.1125
Threshold
8 minutes
Per Mile
$0.60
Per Minute
$0.1125
Per Minute Wait Time
$0.21
Minimum Trip Earnings
$3.00
Cancellation Fee
Variable
Standard Driver Initiated Cancellation Fee
$3.75
Standard Rider Initiated Cancellation Fee
$3.75
Per Mile
$0.60
Per Minute
$0.1125
Zone 2
Base Fare
$0.75
Long Pickup Fee
Variable
Per Mile
$0.75
Per Minute
$0.1125
Threshold
8 minutes
Per Mile
$0.75
Per Minute
$0.1125


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> What is your rate card ?
> Copy and paste it for me. Please .
> Here is mine for uber .
> Zone 1
> ...


I've never pulled that up, where do I find it?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I've never pulled that up, where do I find it?


go to ubers website log in . then on the very left of the screen up top you will see 4 lines .
Click on that. That will pull up your rate card. You must log into your account . Same as your app .


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> go to ubers website log in . then on the very left of the screen up top you will see 4 lines .
> Click on that. That will pull up your rate card. You must log into your account . Same as your app .


*Zone 1*
Base Fare
$1.31
Long Pickup Fee
Variable
Per Mile
$0.6525
Per Minute
$0.2025
Threshold
10 minutes
Per Mile
$0.6525
Per Minute
$0.2025
Per Minute Wait Time
$0.24
Minimum Trip Earnings
$2.99
Cancellation Fee
Variable
Standard Driver Initiated Cancellation Fee
$3.90
Standard Rider Initiated Cancellation Fee
$3.90
Per Mile
$0.6525
Per Minute
$0.2025

*Zone 2*
Base Fare
$0.75
Long Pickup Fee
Variable
Per Mile
$0.6075
Per Minute
$0.15
Threshold
10 minutes
Per Mile
$0.6075
Per Minute
$0.15
Per Minute Wait Time
$0.15
Minimum Trip Earnings
$2.99
Cancellation Fee
Variable
Standard Driver Initiated Cancellation Fee
$3.90
Standard Rider Initiated Cancellation Fee
$3.90
Per Mile
$0.6075
Per Minute
$0.15


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Now your rate card is about the same as my uber.
My lyft is higher . Then both of our ubers . With lyft the most i would expect to earn hourly through the entire week is 18 to 22 an hour.
Now if your earning the money you are saying. Its possible there is a error .
There paying you the total fare and not deducting there cut ! 
What i am seeing with your rate my figures are damn near accurate.
Take advantage of there mistake make that money !


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Now your rate card is about the same as my uber.
> My lyft is higher . Then both of our ubers . With lyft the most i would expect to earn hourly through the entire week is 18 to 22 an hour.
> Now if your earning the money you are saying. Its possible there is a error .
> There paying you the total fare and not deducting there cut !
> ...


Of course they are deducting from their cut because I drive a wav, and it is not their error. It's an entirely different program. This program has been out here for years.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Of course they are deducting from their cut because I drive a wav, and it is not their error. It's an entirely different program. This program has been out here for years.


It just does not add up. .65 a mile and .22 a minute. You drive 100 miles it takes you 2 hours . This total pay out will be 65 dollars for the miles .. 22 dollars time . total 87 bucks. Your getting 10 bucks for a 3 miles ride . The passenger would typically pay 120 for this ride . With those pay outs you showed me you would earn 400 for this ride. No passenger would pay that .
I take you at your word. The only way your earning what you showed is with a serious error on uber side.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> It just does not add up. .65 a mile and .22 a minute. You drive 100 miles it takes you 2 hours . This total pay out will be 65 dollars for the miles .. 22 dollars time . total 87 bucks. Your getting 10 bucks for a 3 miles ride . The passenger would typically pay 120 for this ride . With those pay outs you showed me you would earn 400 for this ride. No passenger would pay that .
> I take you at your word. The only way your earning what you showed is with a serious error on uber side.


I don't think you're hearing me out, it's a WAV program. And I've showed you that my mile rates differ from regular drivers from my trip screenshots. I dont understand why you're so hung up on the rate card. It's not an error, they take less and pay me more.


----------



## 504 (Nov 17, 2020)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Welcome to the world of Über.
> 
> Prepare to be perpetually frustrated, disheartened and disillusioned and you won't be disappointed.
> 
> .


Totally agree with you! I'm losing so much earnings not driving for over a week now.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

504 said:


> Totally agree with you! I'm losing so much earnings not driving for over a week now.


Are you really though under normal circumstances yes you probably would be losing a lot of income but with covid and the numbers rising and things shutting back down, now is probably the best time for it to happen. Less money to lose


----------

